# Do you have a Golden that live to be 15+ years old?



## Yan (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello,

I am new here and I hope someone can help me. 

We just lost our second golden yesterday. She was one month short of turning 12. Our first golden lived to be 12 and he passed away 5 years ago. It was so heart broken. So I would like to ask those of you who have or had Goldens that lived passed 15, who were the breeders for your goldens? Could you please share the information with me (you can email me if you wish)? We would like to get our next poppies from long lived ancestors. 

Thank you in advance!

Yan


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It is so hard when our beautiful dogs pass. I do not believe there is any way to predict how long a Golden will live, even dogs from long lived parents may live shorter lives.


----------



## Yan (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Dave. Yes I know there is no guarantee, but there is a better chance. I believe genes do get passed down.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I wish you all the best in your search. There are many breeders in the New England area, and Canada.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would contact Yankee Golden Retriever AND do your research and check the certs. Longevity can be reviewed to an extent through K9data. Check out the threads....I learned a lot. I also met the dam prior to her giving birth and spoke to the owner of the sire. Don't hesitate to check other GR groups too in CT, VT etc. as an FYI my second girl was from a BYB in Northampton and she had health issues from the beginning. Passed at 3 from kidney failure. Do your research. Good luck.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent you a pm, my first golden was almost 17.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had 5 Golden live past 15, 2 of them were very close to 18 when they passed. All rescues, so no resources for breeders, sorry. Even with everything I am doing to keep my new puppy healthy, I will be thankful for anything I can get over 10 years. It's just the nature of the breed at this point.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Millie'sMom said:


> Sent you a pm, my first golden was almost 17.


Seriously Tristan? WOW! From the same lines your current girls are?


----------



## graciemom (Apr 20, 2013)

We had a dog golden mix that lived 15 years, my husband adopted her in Maine when she was around 1 year old, she passed away couple years ago, she was his baby, she was an angel. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoverofGoldens (May 12, 2013)

Dear Yan,

First of all, I am very sorry to hear that you just lost your Golden. We all become so attached to them and it is so very difficult to lose them. Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.

If I may offer a suggestion . . . you might want to contact Jackie Mertens at TopBrass Goldens. We had to put down 2 of our 4 beloved Goldens last year - one 14 1/2 and the other 10. We were completely devastated to lose two dogs four months apart and it took us several months before we were ready for another puppy. We just purchased a TopBrass puppy in May, and specifically went with a puppy from a litter that has several 15, 16 and 17 year old Goldens in the 5 generation pedigree. You can access longevity and health clearance information through K9data.com

I cannot begin to tell you how pleased we are with our new little guy! He is a total brainiac . . . we probably should have named him Einstein, but Sunny suits his disposition. And the support we have received from TopBrass has been wonderful. They have a puppy support program that is available to all owners of their dogs. 

So many factors can affect the lives of our fur kids and there are no guarantees . . . but we know that genetics does play a key role and we take some comfort in knowing our pup has come from very good lines.

If you would like more info or I can answer any questions for you, please don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## Yan (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you very much everyone! You give me hope. 

I also hope more breeders realize that longevity is a treasure trait and should be carefully preserved and extended.

Millie'sMom and Naggetsdad, thank you for your PM. I will not be able to reply to you using PM until I have 15 posts, so I will say my thank you here too.

Yan


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am sorry about the recent loss of your girl. We do have a Rainbow Bridge section here, maybe if you feel up to it you could tell us about her and post a picture or two.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Seriously Tristan? WOW! From the same lines your current girls are?


Yes they are from the same lines. That picture was taken 6 mths before we had to put her down.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yan, I am so sorry for your loss. I do understand. My boy died at the age of 10 in March.
I am also looking for longevity in our next golden, as well as the pure golden temperament. 
I still think though, you just cannot predict longevity. With all the cancer in goldens out there, the chances of a golden living 15 plus years is extremely rare. A lot of breeders will try to get longevity in, but realistically, no-one can predict how long a dog will live.

Your babies were around 12, count yourself lucky to have had them that long. We just never really have them long enough, regardless, even at 15, we will mourn them and wish we had them longer. 

Good luck in your search.


----------

